# latest project



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Small table and chairs I made for a couple of the grandkids, made with pine.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the under seat storage. Clever use of the space.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice result, Tom.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I like them Tom..... great place for crayons and coloring books underneath the seats!


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

3efingers,

Very nice, clean and simple, if you don't mind I would like to use the picture to make a set for my daughter's kids,

GRLevel3 aka Poppa Rob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job on the table & chairs, Tom. I likey!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To me there is nothing about woodworking that is more fun than building toys and furniture for kids. Nice job Tom.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Tom ~ Nice job. I notice that you used plugs. I am assuming that these conceal screws. Tell us more about how you did this.

Thanks. Bob


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Reminds me of wonderful childhood memories. Your grandkids will surely cherish this one.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Guys, Poppa Rob I got the plans off the 'net, these are on "ana white plans", I did alter them somewhat for personal taste. Yes Bob I used plugs to hide screws, you will notice the legs have no plugs, had to take legs off to transport to grandkids and finished at their house. Legs on chairs and table are 2 x 2, back pieces on chairs are 1x3, seats are 1x12 and table top is glued panel, 24x24. Simple and easy and let the grandkids paint the set themselves, gives them more of a feeling of "THIER" table and chairs.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Now you have my creative juices flowing. Wonder what I can build for my grandkids...HMMMMM. Nice job, by the way.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great build! Sweeter because Grandpa built it!


----------

